# 1st Bowl?



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

I think this was my very first turning I turned when Ibought my new Nova lathe. I cut 3 pieces of 2x8 pine and glued them together and then bandsawed into circles, turned the bowl then stained and, varnished. I was proud of myself at the time. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

As you should have been, that's an awesome effort for a 1st one especially considering you were using construction lumber which is real difficult to get smooth for one thing. 

corey


----------

